# اغرب مصاص دماء



## كاري (26 يناير 2011)

*الشجرة التى تأكل الناس !

سافرت بعثة إنجليزية قبل عشرين عاما إلى إحدى جزر المحيط الهندى وعادت تحمل أخبار عن شجرة يقال أنها تأكل الناس والحيوانات بأن تلتف أوراقها وأغصانها الهائلة على الضحية فتفترسها وتمتصها فلا تتركها إلا بعد أن تصبح هيكلا بشريا .. ومما قالته البعثة أن هذه الشجرة تنمو فى نفس الجزيرة التى نزل فيها السندباد البحرى وقص عنها الغرائب والعجائب المعروفة ..
وبعتقد السكان هناك بأن أرواح أجدادهم وآلهتهم متقمصة فى أوراق هذه الشجرة ولذلك تجدهم يعبدونها ويقدسونها ويقدمون إليها ذبيحة مختارة على الهيكل هيكل الأجداد والآلهة .
أما كيف يتقدم الشخص من الشجرة المقدسة فيلخص بأنه يرى فى نومه انه واقف تحتها , يكفى أن يحلم بها فيتقدم فى اليوم التالى ويعترف للكاهن بأن الإختيار وقع عليه .. والويل لمن ينكر ذلك منهم فإنه بإعتقادهم يصيح منبوذا من الآلهة وتحق عليه لعنته الأبدية .

*​
*المصدر​*all-patch








النبات الذى ياكل اللحم 

نوع من النبات يسمى الكوبرا وهو نبات أرضى غريب وغذاؤه أغرب لكنه يعيش على إلتهام اللحوم فضحاياه من الحشرات التى يجذبها إلى جناحيه المزودين برحيق حلو ورائحة جذابة فما أن تأوى الحشرات إليها حتى تدخل فتحة لدى النبات وتضل الحشرة طريقها فى الخروج ..
هذه الفتحة هى المصيدة وهى بمثابة المعدة التى تهضم وتمتص وكأنها الجهاز الهضمى عند الحيوان .​

المصدر​

http://vb.lm3a.net/t5945.html








(وراي الله كل ما عمله واذ هو حسن جدا)*(تك\1_31)*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2011)

موضوع  جميل  ومعلومات هامة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا كاري موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (27 يناير 2011)

غريبة اوي هايدا الشجرة 
شكرا للمعلومات الجديدة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (27 يناير 2011)

وااو غريبة جدا
واعتقاد الناس كمان اغرب
شكرا كارى


----------



## كاري (27 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل  ومعلومات هامة
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


شكرا الرب يباركك ويزيد محبتك للة وللناس


----------



## كاري (27 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> وااو غريبة جدا
> واعتقاد الناس كمان اغرب
> شكرا كارى



شكرا جيلان ربنا يزيدك نعمة ومحبةؤسلام


----------



## كاري (27 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> غريبة اوي هايدا الشجرة
> شكرا للمعلومات الجديدة
> ربنا يباركك



شكرا لمحبتك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## كاري (27 يناير 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا كاري موضوع رائع الرب يباركك



شكرا مارتينا كلة من محبتك


----------



## dark girl _n (2 فبراير 2011)

ثانكس كاري 
نايس توبيك 
اجمل تقييم لاحلي كاري


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

*غريبة جدا !!

شكرا كاري 
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## ميرنا (2 فبراير 2011)

غريبة وغريب اكتر الحلم سبحان الله طاب بيعرفو منين انهم حلمو بجد


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

_*شكرا على المعلومة*_​


----------



## الرب معنا (2 فبراير 2011)

*




.................................................. .................................................. ....................................*

*أعلن علماء الجغرافيا أن في جزيرة مدغشقر شجرة تأكل الناس ، وهي تشبه أشجار الصنوبر الضخمة ، جذورها بالغة التعقيد ، وأوراقها هائلة الحجم تنتهي بأطراف حادة كأسنان الوحوش المفترسة ، وأزهارها تشبه الأكواب ، تتصاعد منها رائحة تشبه (( البنج )) تصيب كل من يقترب منها بالإغماء في الحال وتطبق الأوراق عليه وتلتهمه .*​


----------



## كاري (9 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *غريبة جدا !!
> 
> شكرا كاري
> ربنا يباركك ​*



ربنا يباركك
شكرا ليكي


----------



## كاري (9 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> غريبة وغريب اكتر الحلم سبحان الله طاب بيعرفو منين انهم حلمو بجد



اللة واعلم 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كاري (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*شكرا على المعلومة*_​



ربنا يباركك شكرا علي محبتك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 فبراير 2011)

موضوع الشجرة دى انا اتفرجت عليها فى فيلم رعب 
بس دى اعتقد خيال مش حقيقة
بس ياما هنسمع عن حجات غريبة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## كاري (11 فبراير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> موضوع الشجرة دى انا اتفرجت عليها فى فيلم رعب
> بس دى اعتقد خيال مش حقيقة
> بس ياما هنسمع عن حجات غريبة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ربنا يباركك ويزيدك محبة


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع مثير وشيق
الف شكر لتعبك*


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## كاري (12 فبراير 2011)

سليمان الحكيم قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع



مرسى  ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +pepo+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*فعلآ موضوع خطير و تحفه 
ميرسى يا كارى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## MAJI (13 فبراير 2011)

شجرة ونباتات غريبة فعلا
اخر ما نتوقع نباتات مفترسة!!!
شكرا للمعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك كاري


----------



## كاري (15 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> شجرة ونباتات غريبة فعلا
> اخر ما نتوقع نباتات مفترسة!!!
> شكرا للمعلومات
> ربنا يبارك حياتك كاري



شكرا للمرور


----------

